
Why I Will Never Buy Another Dell Product Again - docmars
https://medium.com/@andymerskin/why-i-will-never-buy-another-dell-product-again-9cee23c0fff3
======
DrScump
The authors wording implies that he is buying from Amazon, not Dell. How is it
Dell's fault if he is being sent defective merchandise from a third party
which may or may not even be genuine Dell product?

~~~
docmars
The original purchases were from Amazon, the first monitor being from a highly
rated merchant for the open box deal, and the U2715H was directly from Amazon,
new.

The replacements were dispatched from Dell Support directly under their
warranty service, not from Amazon. What they sent as replacements were
refurbished and in horrible condition, however it appears Dell uses third
parties for repairing and shipping of replacements due to the packing slip /
comment sheet having a separate supplier on them.

------
rootcsd
I got upset just reading this... I can feel his pain. Fortunately I haven't
had any issues with Dell products within the last few years (knock on wood)
but I will definitely be more cautious. Good read.

